# Happy Birthday, Treesa



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

HI, TREESA, JUST NOTICED TODAY IS YOUR BIRTHDAY. I HOPE YOU HAVE THE VERY BEST BIRTHDAY YOU HAVE EVER HAD. YOU PROVIDE SO MUCH HELP AND SUPPORT TO ALL OF US AND WE THANK YOU.

maggie


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, TREESA!!!   

Given that you've gone over the 3,000 posts required to become a "Matriator" AND since it's your birthday AND seeing as how you've got your own flock...

...this makes you...

"Mother Treesa!!!"

Pidgey


----------



## rosey_love (Mar 21, 2004)

*Happy Birthday Treesa*  Hope you have the best birthday you ever had this year!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Here is a wish hoping that you are enjoying your day with your family and flock! HAPPY BIRTHDAY TREESA!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Treesa, 

I hope you didn't think I forgot about your birthday, I was just running a little behind today unfortunately.

Treesa, I hope you have a WONDERFUL day today at home with your family and all your "baby" birdies.  When I went through your webshots photo album, all your pigeons are just lovely, healthy, gorgeous and such a well looked after bunch

You are one of *the* most helpful people in the forum, constantly supporting, encouraging and offering advice to the masses each and every day (sometimes all day). You always know how to handle things and you give wonderful information to those in need. I and all of us here thank you for your ever constant support and time you put in to helping the people with their pigeons.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GIRL !!!


_**** Thank you Maggie for picking up the slack for me today since I'm usually on the ball with the greetings.  ****_


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, TREESA.

Have a most wonderful day.

Reti & gang


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Happy Birthday*

To you and many more. May you be blessed coming and going. From the top of your head to the buttom of your toes.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

OMG what a wonderful surprise!  


Maggie,

Thank you for remembering my birthday, that was very thoughtful of you, and for the kind words. 


Brad, 

You are truly amazing, and creative, the way you come up with these beautiful cards... and so personalized. Thank you for your kind words, also. 


..and to ALL MY PIGEON PALS thank you from the bottom of my heart. The colors from all your posts are just beautiful!

I am very blessed to know you all!

Thank you once again....


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Brad, you are so welcome. Although my message was heartfelt, I can't do the
wonderful greetings that you (and Victor) do. 

maggie

PS - I have missed seeing your posts lately.


----------



## traci_sss (Nov 24, 2004)

Treesa...


Sending Birthday hugs, smiles and laughter your way on your special day..
  happy birthday..

Hope you have a wonderful day with your family and birds...


----------



## peggy campbell (Feb 23, 2005)

*Happy Birthday treesa from peggy Campbell*

happy birthday treesa.
you have helped me in every way you could.
i havent been in here for months & just popped in here last night & you gave me the very best of support . like you knew me all the long  
i wish you & your family the best of luck & enjoy your birthday....
lotts of hugs. peggy campbell


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Happy, Happy Birthday, Treesa! I hope your day is absolutely wonderful!

Terry


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Birfday greetings, Treesa Pigeon Lady

Hope it's a good one 

John


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Squeaks and I are just flying in...*

TO WISH A GREAT PIGEON LADY THE BESTEST BIRTHDAY EVER! ENJOY TO THE FULLEST!  

Will your pijjies be helping you blow out the candles???


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

Happy Birthday My Pigeon Loving Friend!!!  Have a great day!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Ah...shucks...I'm just so overwhelmed guys!..... :  

Thanks to all of you for all your wonderful birthday wishes and kind words. 

I'm very lucky & proud to be a member of Pigeon Talk, and all its wonderful people!


----------



## NumberNine (Jul 19, 2005)

I hope that on such an occasion, you will be serving your guests the following:

http://www.cdkitchen.com/recipes/recs/30/Pigeon_Poop59056.shtml


Have a good one!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you NumberNine, the "Pigeon Poop" recipie "looks" delicious, I bet it tastes good too!


----------



## PapaPigeon (Dec 22, 2004)

*A Good one.*

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Have a Good Day!


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

[/I]Happy Birdy To You! _ You are obviously an important person to so many people as well as birds! Have a sparkling day and "SHINE"._


----------



## Buddy (Sep 7, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TREESA FROM ALL OF US HERE IN JERSEY!

Hope that your day was fantastic, the time here is 9:00pm so that means in Florida it should be 4:00 right? Anyway just wanted to wish you well, hope the weather is nice over there, it's getting chilly now autumns in the air over here. Buddy


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Treesa,

Birthday greetings to one of our most valuable members! Hope you are having a wonderful birthday with your family...human and feathered!

Linda


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, TREESA!
You are a very special & caring person. Pigeons & people are blessed by knowing you.
I hope you enjoyed your day.
Jesse also wishes you a "Happy Birthday!" 
THANK YOU for all you do to help God's creatures.

Phyll


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*A special thank you to all of you who sent me birthday greetings, you made my day!*


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

Happiest of birthdays to you!!

As everyone else, I also appreciate and thank you for all your caring & words of wisdom...may this be a great birthday & year to come!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Happy birthday Treesa! I hope your days brings all the joy your heart can hold!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Treesa! Hope you have a wonderful day!!! I think Pigeon Talk is like one big family where us pigeon lovers can all meet and console each other when the rest of the world knocks us down for loving pigeons.
It's a great family!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Happy Birthday Treesa !!!

Treesa, so much for my memory and speed reading skills.....I missed this thread
this morning and @ lunch . And, I made a mental note to no avail a couple of weeks ago, lol. 

You are by far a generous, kind and compassionate person with your time and advice and have helped so many people here at PT that you surely have accrued special graces for all the work that you do for folks and feathered friends alike. I'm hoping that you've had a special day with all of your loved ones with lots of good memories to think back on until this time next year  .

And to you Brad, good thing your on the cutting edge w/these cards 'cause it looks like you've got some stiff competition from VDog and Pete!
Must say, your card was awesome!!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Treesa,

You will never know how many people and pigeons you have touched with the experiences you share and your warm compassion. Hope your birthday was the best ever!!


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Happy Birthday from the Maine pigeons and their mama.
Daryl


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you Rockie, Pete, Garye, fp, TerriB, & pigeonmama.

I really appreciate all your individual birthday wishes and kind and words.  

You are right, fp, about the wonderful cards made for me, by Vdog and Pete your cards are absolutely beautiful. I'm blessed by your generous wishes for me...and Brad's card never ceases to amaze me.  

I'm overwhelmed & delighted by all your responses.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*HAPPY* 'belated' *BIRTHDAY* Treesa.  

BOTH my computers decided to go on strike for a couple days.  
Guess they thought they had been overworked.  

At any rate, I hope you had a wonderful day with your family & feathered friends. 

Cindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Cindy,

I'm glad your computer is feeling better, and relieved that it wasn't you that was sick.  

Thank you for the birthday wishes, and we did celebrate and had a nice evening.


----------



## DeadIrishD (Sep 28, 2005)

I dunno you but happy birthday


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Happy Birthday Tressa!

And manymanymany more...!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Bit late from me too, but I hope your birthday was a very happy one!

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

DeadIrishD said:


> I dunno you but happy birthday


Thank you very much, and welcome to Pigeon Talk!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Phil & Cynthia,

Thank you both for the birthday wishes.


----------



## DeadIrishD (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome, its nice to go to some forums where you don't have to worry so much about the "nazis"


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Happy Birthday from all of us in Nevada*

Happy Birthday!!! All the pijis and the bunnies and even the little scrub jay wish you the very best.

NAB


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi nabisho,

Those pictures are adorable! Thank you for the special birthday wishes.
Those pigeons of yours look so content & calm, they look like they would make great bookends...just kidding...


----------

